# Pittsfield Police to give class



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

i heard on the radio that there was to be a class given
by pittsfield police. does anyone know what it is about?

or when it is?

it was for the general public---i think, you must be a resident or work in the
city and submit to a background check to attend.

thanks in advance


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

class in what?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sounds like a citizens police academy


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Maybe he was asking if Pittsfield is civil service or not? Kind of vague so I am just guessing....


----------



## blueleader (Jan 31, 2007)

94c said:


> sounds like a citizens police academy


i called the Pittsfield Police

it's a 10 week course at the police academy starting around the middle
of April----

it's for the citizens to help them better understand what the police do.

background check will be required and must be a resident or work in Pittsfield

there will be more info in the Berkshire Eagle on this soon.

sorry about the previous vagueness---i didn't hear the entire radio announcement.

blueleader over and out


----------

